# Adopting a Pitbull



## mujahed (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone i have a question, 
I never owned a dog but i have met quite a lot!
I would like to know if a 9 month old pitbull is too old to adopt and start to basically train?

Im nervous about having one and also very excited. 
but my main concern is i dont know if the dog will like me and if she is too old to adopt


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A 9-month dog will be, in many ways, easier to train than a very young puppy. 

As for whether the dog will like you, you'll have a much better idea, meeting a dog that age, whether you'll hit it off.

I adopted a 9-YEAR-old dog who taught me a few things, so I'm actually snickering at your question a bit.

People with actual experience with pits will probably address the question (which you didn't ask) about whether this is a suitable dog for a first-time owner.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

mujahed said:


> Hi everyone i have a question,
> I never owned a dog but i have met quite a lot!
> I would like to know if a 9 month old pitbull is too old to adopt and start to basically train?
> 
> ...


I don't think there is an age where a dog is too old to adopt or to train, but on the other hand if the dog is 9 months old and doesn't have ANY training, then it is going to take some real work and time and patience. You'd be dealing with a lively, rowdy "teenage" dog. Eager to learn most likely which helps but also strong and smart which can work for AND against you.

While I think adult pit bulls can make great first time dogs, basically those that are already trained and old enough to have calmed down a little and mature enough (2+ years old) that their full personality is known, a 9 month old untrained pit bull is quite possibly overwhelming and a disaster in the making for someone that has little experience with dogs.

If you are willing to work with a good positive reinforcement trainer and put the effort into daily training sessions and plenty of exercise, it could work. It's not whether the dog is trainable but whether you are up to training the dog. If the dog has basic training like potty training and sit and walking on a leash, things will be a lot easier and more likely to work but that's just the start of training and turning the dog into a nice adult who is easy to live with.

Personally, I think adopting adult dogs is the way to go and so much nicer than dealing with the needs of a puppy.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

The first pit bull I adopted was 6 years old. The next one was 2 years old. The next was a puppy. The next was 1. They were/are incredible dogs and easy to live with and love. I wouldn't flinch at 9 months except to consider that they might still be really active.

And don't kid yourself: If they are bouncing off the walls, they may not tone down. If you want a calmer dog, adopt on that is calm already. Some never settle down. I am living with a 5 year old and a 6 year old right now and they are both still out of their ever-loving minds with energy. My first two were easy-going mellow saints. 

Fun dogs! Only drawback: they can be dog aggressive and it's not unusual for the dog aggression to not show up until the dog is 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Mujahed
I think others have given some really good advice. A 9 month old pit would likely be a great dog.

I adopted a 7 month old possible pit bull mix as my first dog and I have no regrets. 
Look for a trainer right away! The sooner you start training the better. Books and the internet are great but having a trainer help you in person is so much better. I won't lie the first month was rough but we worked on our training and things quickly got better from there.

Have you met this dog? I'm not a fan of the rescues that don't let you meet the dog before you adopt. If the dog doesn't like you right away (is scarred or aggressive) as a first timer you should probably keep looking. I'm sure any dog will grow to love a good master but if the dog doesn't like you right away that's just one more problem you'll have to overcome.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've actually never adopted that young. Age isn't really the issue with bonding, it's what you do to bond with the dog: patience, kindness, training, playing, walking, etc. The issues with adopting pit bulls have little to do with the dogs. Pit bulls are smart, people oriented dogs. The problem is legislation and general attitudes towards pit bulls. You may find it impossible to rent an apartment with a pit bull. You will certainly have people who are afraid of your dog for no reason and angry at you for owning it. You need to set your dog up for success because any mistakes you make could reverberate throughout the community. Pit bull bans are always based on one person's irresponsibility. So, you know, keep your dog on a leash.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I adopted Vader when he was 8 months old. Besides being super active and stubborn I LOVE him. He is 2 now and still the same as he was when he was 8 months  They can be hard to train but because they love people so much they are good dogs for many people. You may end up with a hyper dog with no manners. Keys to pitbull training. ( like with any dogs )

SOCIALIZE. ( especially with other dogs. strangers. crowds. kids.men. anything that is potentially scary. because they are large dogs you do not want to put them into a situation that scares them because any scared dog is a bad thing. Getting them use to all sorts of situations helps. )
PATIENCE ( you will need it! they are stubborn! )
POSITIVE TRAINING. ( lots of treats, and praise. )
LOTS OF LOVE! ( pit bulls love to be loved. )
EXERCISE ( they will behave better when they are worn out! some of them have a tendency to be destructive.)


----------

